# Travelling to Spain



## Moonraker 2 (Jul 27, 2017)

I know that many of you winter in Spain but are able to set off in October. 
I was thinking of going down at the end of January.  Now I don't fancy biscay in January and wonder if any of you have motored down at that time.
Will it be too cold and icy and a bad idea to drive?
I will have to check the book and see which aires are open. 
Thanks


----------



## Derekoak (Jul 27, 2017)

*January*

We have come back at that time actually by the somport tunnel which was just useable. I would have thought that  along the Atlantic coast would have been safest. I would expect you would get down every time but it might occasionally be an adventure!  But every year is different. Forecasts will tell you what is best when the time comes. Low altitude  Main roads will surely be cleared in days?


----------



## witzend (Jul 27, 2017)

France to Portugal Dec return March I usually go Anglet France via  Irun to Braganza Portugal Using tolls to avoid the heavy traffic about 5 hrs It has been cold but only snow I've seen is away inland on mountain tops.
Both Anglet & Braganza have free aires with services


----------



## Deleted member 70985 (Jul 27, 2017)

I intend to do the same thing and looked into ferry crossings run by Brittany Ferries to Santander, it appears that they stop running in November for the winter.  So I guess we are forced to do the journey by road.


----------



## IanH (Jul 27, 2017)

I doubt that Brittany ferries close down for the winter, they probably just haven't quoted the prices that far ahead yet, I could, of course, be wrong.

Look at it from an engineering point of view. You build a fcuking big and expensive ship which has to work 365 to make a profit. You have to employ a lot of people to run it. Are you really not going to run it in the winter??

We went Santander and back late March, mid April, absolutely no probs, asked some of the bar staff how they keep the bottles their side of the bar and they just laughed!!

Why not call Brittany Ferries ans ask their opinion??:goodnight:


----------



## witzend (Jul 27, 2017)

PIRRH said:


> I intend to do the same thing and looked into ferry crossings run by Brittany Ferries to Santander, it appears that they stop running in November for the winter.  So I guess we are forced to do the journey by road.



There's no sailings from Plymouth  Nov to March But Plenty from Portsmouth to Santander or Bilbao


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Jul 27, 2017)

I've done both routes in January and prefer the N.Spain route.It is more expensive but worth it I thought,the feared bay of biscay was like a duckpond and no problem at all.

Driving through France for me was tedious,it was very cold overnight although fortunately no snow.It also gets dark early at that time of year and I'm not keen on travelling at night particularly on the opposite side of the road so once parked up it was a long night.I had some tv programmes downloaded on a memory stick and also plenty of music which made it tolerable.Most of the aires are closed and the water switched off at that time of year but there are plenty of wilding spots to park up for the night on the way south.

Even when disembarking at Santander or Bilbao there is still over 600 miles to travel to the Algarve or southern Spain so it's another couple of days on the road.We did encounter some fairly heavy snow on the way south when travelling in the mountainous regions of the A67 but the Spanish dealt with it very well,there was quite a few snow ploughs working which kept the road open.When we go again it will be on the Brittany Ferries N.Spain route with a pet friendly cabin for team terrier.


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 28, 2017)

PIRRH said:


> I intend to do the same thing and looked into ferry crossings run by Brittany Ferries to Santander, it appears that they stop running in November for the winter.  So I guess we are forced to do the journey by road.



Definitely not correct.

When did you look? The sailings that cover the Winter period are only published around 1st July.


----------



## Deleted member 70985 (Jul 28, 2017)

POI Admin said:


> Definitely not correct.
> 
> When did you look? The sailings that cover the Winter period are only published around 1st July.



I stand corrected, I had another look at their website and they do run all year. I managed a price for a 7.5 metre MH with a cabin one way £390.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Jul 29, 2017)

Thanks for the info. everyone. 
The talk of snow is off putting, I do not have a winter habitation van so getting down there may be a problem. I went in early April this year and it was just ok. Woke up to frost on the winsceen one morning.  Don't fancy too much of that.
It is a big decision for me, harder perhaps as i am on my own. I normally fly somewhere, India, Thailand etc but fancied something different.
Decisions,  decisions,  what fun.


----------



## vwalan (Jul 29, 2017)

***** said:


> Hi Moonraker.
> Honestly, forget the snow, I did over 12 years of back to back trips with an artic to Madrid and every few trips onward to Lisbon and Portugal. Only twice did snow delay my journey!
> there is more problems with an eighth of an inch of snow here in the UK than the feet of snow in Spain.
> Do not let snow influence your decision!
> Sorry, not an instruction, but advice!





you can getr a couple of inches of snow when in morocco as well. 
if its too bad just ire some skies or a sledge . all available as and when.


----------



## BGT180 (Aug 4, 2017)

We travelled down to Javea in Spain in February for a couple of months via the Atlantic coast. Travelled from Calais on non toll roads usingg Aires. Left Uk will snow following us down as far as Poitier but roads good and soon temperature rose. We looked for Aires with electricity where possible.


----------



## grumpyaudeman (Aug 4, 2017)

Hi
I lived in the Pays Basque for 10 years and cold weather is unusual  but last Christmas we followed the route to Compostela it rained, but most nights in Spain and Portugal were above UK summer temperatures
Back in my old homeland on the way back Navarrenx on the 6 January the temperatures dropped to minus 8 c and dumped all my water fortunately home in the South of France was just 5 hours away

The Col du Somport is often closed Nov to Feb  so stick to the North coast


----------



## daggeydo (Aug 19, 2017)

*spain in winter*



Moonraker 2 said:


> I know that many of you winter in Spain but are able to set off in October.
> I was thinking of going down at the end of January.  Now I don't fancy biscay in January and wonder if any of you have motored down at that time.
> Will it be too cold and icy and a bad idea to drive?
> I will have to check the book and see which aires are open.
> Thanks



we travel regular  from Santander  to  the south of spain    we set of from here next sunday27th   and  always come back for two weeks at Christmas  we are near Gibraltar so we travel  down  Seville    stop at caceras   which is about half way   we do it summer and winter  best route quitest and does not get as much snow as madrid  all dual carriageway  on toll 7 euros    cheers daggeydo


----------

